# Todays lunch and dinner with Qview.



## fpnmf (Oct 10, 2010)

Got a cheapo chuckie with a Walmart gift card and then some nice BBs at publix.

Following Bears chuckie recipe I whooshed and rubbed yesterday.

 Rubbed the ribs this morning with Jeffs rub.














Got the mes warming up around 6 am.

 Chuckie in at 7:30 @ 240

 Ribs in at 8:45.    

 Took the ribs out after 4.5 hours.. Near perfect. Nice bark and juicy.

 The outside ribs were a tad dry. But not bad.







 The chuckie however is no co-operating. Plenty of water in the pan. Temps in smoker steady.

 Looks like it is drying and getting dark edges. After 6 hours the temp wont go past 155 and it is drying out.

 Took it out, foiled it added the mix of juice and whoosh. I cut off a small section and it is dry and kinda chewy.

 Hope the foiling makes it all better.

 Having a great time!!







Now foiled.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

Probably a good idea to foil that guy a little early.

Did you add some juice to the foiled package (I like a couple ounces of Worcestershire/Apple juice) before you put it back in?

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup, just like the recipe. 4ozs juice & 2ozs whoosh.
 


Bearcarver said:


> Probably a good idea to foil that guy a little early.
> 
> Did you add some juice to the foiled package (I like a couple ounces of Worcestershire/Apple juice) before you put it back in?
> 
> Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 10, 2010)

I would have to agree with The Bear guy and say that you should foil it now. It will become tender as is braises in the foil with the liquids that you have added.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 10, 2010)

Okey dokey..Foiled and at 205 smoker shut off and it rested for about an hour.

 Pulled fairly nice,tastes good.

 Put in a container with some of the juice and into the fridge.

 Prolly will be real tasy with some sauce.

Thanks to Bear  !!!

 .


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks like a nice save.  You just never know, do ya!  Hard to mess this stuff up, really, but there is a fine line between tasty and fantastic.  Looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks real good from up here in PA!

Nice work!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks like ya saved it. I've got one in the smoker now sitting at 165 foiled


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice job on that chuckie.


----------



## upsman (Oct 11, 2010)

Tasty looking Chuckie fpnmf!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks Great Form Here...


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot now I am hungry again. hehe Great job.


----------



## bbq71 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks delicious! Now I'm hungry.


----------

